# Mind fog



## Remarkable (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey yall, 
What is yall experience with brain fog while using TRT? I've been having trouble concentrating and thinking for most of the time since I started TRT, 2 weeks ago.
First week I pinned 250mg separated into 5 doses. Then I pinned 200 mg this week, separated into two doses, along with 750iu hcg separated into three 250iu doses. I used .5mg arimidex last week, and .25mg this week, both after feeling high e2 sides, mainly swollen face, water retention, headache, trouble concentrating, moodiness... 

It seems that I currently have either high or low e2, cause I can't think and focus well. I keep going over the estrogen sweet spot with the adex, and have not been able to get it dialed in. My plan is to lower the T dose to 150mg per week, separated into three 50mg doses, take 250iu HCG twice a week, to see if I still need adex. Also going to cut 1mg adex into 1/8ths to avoid crashing e2. If that doesn't work I'll dissolve the pill into vodka. 

What's yall experience have been with dialing in e2? Did you have to lower your T dose? Lowered to what amount? Did you divide the dose to multiple times a week? How many? Did lowering eliminate need for adex? Has aromasin or arimidex worked better for you? etc


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 27, 2021)

Im addressing the brain fog, *not the steroids. *

Ive had six concussions so I had brain fog constantly for 5 years. 

Make your font color white and page color black. 

Wear sunglasses, they help you focus in. 

And sit facing a corner, with only your work infront of you. 

Remove anything bright in color or distracting in any way. Then force yourself into working, taking intermittent breaks to mentally review what youve done. This will help you remember things, it also helps to write short hand notes.


----------



## Remarkable (Jan 27, 2021)

You sound pretty smart.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

Is this what your Dr told you to do? No offense, but what you're doing can best be described as a Shit Show.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 27, 2021)

Remarkable said:


> You sound pretty smart.


I dont know if that was sarcastic, I was just trying to help you out.


----------



## Remarkable (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks man, I appreciate your help.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2021)

Get bloods. The E2 game is the trickiest of all, and a bit of trial & error is needed.

And agree with CJ, this whole plan looks a bit shite if I'm being honest. Ye running this on yer own or working with a doc?


----------



## Remarkable (Jan 27, 2021)

The plan was to front load with 250mg first week. I divided into 5 doses to minimize e2 spikes, considering that exogenous was being added to natural test levels. The rest of the weeks I was planning on using 200mg/week divided into two, but seeing the e2 problems come up, I'm considering lowering to 150mg/wk divided into three 50mg doses, and using .125mg adex when e2 sides come up, not exceeding .25mg within 3 days. Along with the 150mg T dosing, I would also use 250iu HCG two times per week. Vodka, or other alchohol, to be used as solution for adex, is in case I cannot reliably cut the 1mg adex pill into 8 pieces. I've read in multiple places online that this is an option to better control adex dosage. Not sure where's the shit show here.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2021)

Unless yer running Prop (and why would ye run Prop fer TRT?) no need to pin more than 1-2x weekly.

Why front-load yer start of TRT? Its the rest of yer life, Mate. No point in trying to rush it and risking sides.

On that low a Test dose, ye may not need an AI at all. Good that ye have one, but mind yer bloodwork and don't go to it unless ye need to.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

You've avoided this question twice, and we're trying to help... 

Is this Dr prescribed or are you doing this on your own?

Have you had bloodwork done prior to this? Are you getting bloodwork a couple of months in to see where you're at?

And it's a shit show, no offense, because you're doing some very strange things.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 27, 2021)

Remarkable said:


> The plan was to front load with 250mg first week. I divided into 5 doses to minimize e2 spikes, considering that exogenous was being added to natural test levels. The rest of the weeks I was planning on using 200mg/week divided into two, but seeing the e2 problems come up, I'm considering lowering to 150mg/wk divided into three 50mg doses, and using .125mg adex when e2 sides come up, not exceeding .25mg within 3 days. Along with the 150mg T dosing, I would also use 250iu HCG two times per week. Vodka, or other alchohol, to be used as solution for adex, is in case I cannot reliably cut the 1mg adex pill into 8 pieces. I've read in multiple places online that this is an option to better control adex dosage. Not sure where's the shit show here.



You are over thinking and over complicating things 
The fact that you thought about cutting a small 1mg tab of adex into 8 pieces is a fukn joke in itself lol
You clearly don't have a clue what you're doing and making things worse by guessing 

You'll learn though, someone will guide you
I'm just here to add some flames....


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> *You've avoided this question twice, and we're trying to help...
> 
> Is this Dr prescribed or are you doing this on your own?*
> 
> ...


It's looks to me this is his own shit show cruise attempt.. not a trt regime. I don't even know why OP is taking arimidex at all at current testosterone dosages. So much finagling dosages only 2wks into said cycle.. I refuse to believe any physician is recommending these things to him. 

The hCG may be affecting aromatization some, but I wouldn't suspect severe enough to put the op in the panic he seems to be in, in the first 2wks of his cycle/cruise. He thinks he's going to get his e2 dialed in, in under 2wks lol but as much as he's ****ing with his dosages and pinning frequencies he may never get it right. 

OP needs to lay off the AI's and tighten up his diet for the next several weeks then get bloods drawn to see where the test/hCG puts him, then add a small bit of adex if necessary.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 28, 2021)

How is your E2 already messed up? The cyp you would likely be on, shouldn’t be troubling you yet, surely. Unless you came into the game with some effed up spikes and are super prone to it. And even at that dose, this is really unlikely. 
we need more info man, we all want to help, we’re here, but you gotta give us more. No one is going to give you a blanket statement because it’s dangerous and no one wants to hurt you. 
so, what’s your bloods read? How long ago was your bloods done? 
is this prescribed or is this your own attempts? 
leave the Ai alone, I think we can all agree you’re going to tank it if you’re using it that soon into your regimens. Unless blood work reads an anomaly. 
im looking for your intro as we speak. I need to know your diet. 
how much sodium are you intaking daily? 
how much sugar? Yes it matters. 
if I didn’t know any better, I’d say you’re having side effects of a garbage diet. Are you bloated? Over eating? 
please don’t avoid our questions if you truly seek help.


----------



## Remarkable (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm doing bloods on Friday. I am eating at a caloric deficit. Currently weigh 194lbs. My goal is to reach about 950ng/dl total testosterone without having to use ai. 

Bloods will show what's going on, but all I can say for sure atm is that I've had difficulty focusing and thinking clearly since starting trt last week. I see Adrenolin saying that the dosage is too low for aromatization to be occurring enough to cause the sides. Well Idk, perhaps there are exceptions. I've got approx 24% body fat, perhaps that is a factor. Again bloods will say for sure. 

The best choice I think is to just lower the dose to 150mgs three times/week. Not sure if this will bring my total t to goal, but I will slowly increase if it doesn't, so long as I don't need ai.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 28, 2021)

Remarkable said:


> I'm doing bloods on Friday. *I am eating at a caloric deficit. Currently weigh 194lbs.* My goal is to reach about 950ng/dl total testosterone without having to use ai.
> 
> Bloods will show what's going on, but all I can say for sure atm is that I've had difficulty focusing and thinking clearly since starting trt last week. I see Adrenolin saying that the dosage is too low for aromatization to be occurring enough to cause the sides. Well Idk, perhaps there are exceptions. *I've got approx 24% body fat*, perhaps that is a factor. Again bloods will say for sure.
> 
> The best choice I think is to just lower the dose to 150mgs three times/week. Not sure if this will bring my total t to goal, but I will slowly increase if it doesn't, so long as I don't need ai.


Wow that is incredibly interesting how in 3wks you've dropped 26lbs of weight whilst simultaneously decreasing muscle mass by 28.5lbs and increasing your bodyfat percentage. You're truly a freak of nature! 

Not to mention your goal 3wks ago was to hold your 220lb weight. What are you doing? Perhaps it's your diet ****ing you up as I alluded to in my prior post of strictening it up... just because you're in a caloric deficit does not mean your diet is healthy or balanced. Lack of nutrition must be the cause of your brain fog.. cause either your original post or this one is not accurate.


Here's your post from Dec 29, so you can remember


Remarkable said:


> Been lifting for 3yrs
> Age 27
> *Weight 220lbs*
> Height 5'11''
> *Looking to drop body fat% and gain mass while keeping same weight. Current body fat 20%*



Somehow you've managed to do the the EXACT opposite of your goal from 3wks ago. CRAZY!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 28, 2021)

It may be a hard pill to swallow my friend, but Adrenolin is absolutely correct. You’re an outlier if your data is correct. That is truly fascinating. 
but, the diet! Listen to Adrenolin. He knows his sh**. 
a lot of ppl think because they’re eating fewer calories, they’re eating healthier. More times than not, the opposite is true. 
what other supplements are you taking? Hopefully some fish oil at least, multi’s? My diet isn’t the greatest but I supp a LOT of vitamins. Not counting my multi, I’m roughly ingesting 6 different vitamins to makeup for the days I just don’t make the cut with food. 
a perfect diet is really hard to obtain. 
I would suggest that the diet is the largest contributor to brain fog, lack of focus. 
will you share your diet with us? I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 28, 2021)

Probably the pschedelics that you are using. That is the only thing that makes since if you think that front loading trt is a good idea. Thats not even taking into account that you are running an AI with trt.


Stop immediately and seek medical advice.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 28, 2021)

This dudes plan is shit yes but what is everyone's issue with running ai while on trt??? On 175mg a week with no ai I personally have elevated e2...as do other people...its reckless to tell people to not use ai just based on test dose. They need bloodwork to know.  Some need ai on low dose some don't


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 28, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> This dudes plan is shit yes but what is everyone's issue with running ai while on trt??? On 175mg a week with no ai I personally have elevated e2...as do other people...its reckless to tell people to not use ai just based on test dose. They need bloodwork to know.  Some need ai on low dose some don't




This is why I said to seek medical advice which should include bloodwork as well.

If I had to use an AI on trt based on ranges, I still wouldn't. Elevated is not a problem. The range that I see most labs using is off IMO. It is different for everyone and should be gauged with the way you feel as well as bloodwork to watch trends. Shit, my doc said that my initial test levels of 306(I think) was in range and too high for trt. I barely had energy to brush my teeth.

If trt raises your E2 levels to a point that you need to use an AI. My advice would be to lower the test dose vs adding another chemical to to your body for life.

Not sure if you were taking directly about my post but just wanted to clarify what I meant.


EDIT: I this guys case, I need to add that 200-250mg/wk is not TRT.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 28, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> This is why I said to seek medical advice which should include bloodwork as well.
> 
> If I had to use an AI on trt based on ranges, I still wouldn't. Elevated is not a problem. The range that I see most labs using is off IMO. It is different for everyone and should be gauged with the way you feel as well as bloodwork to watch trends. Shit, my doc said that my initial test levels of 306(I think) was in range and too high for trt. I barely had energy to brush my teeth.
> 
> ...



No not you directly..I just see a lot of people saying you don't need ai just based on dose...I get what your saying also amd can't say I disagree with that viewpoint...like say 200mg cause you to need an ai amd puts your test at say 1100...if 150 means no ai amd you get test levels of say 850 id say thats a good trade as well. Something we might ought to make a separate thread about


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 29, 2021)

I didn’t mean he didn’t require it, I just mean it’s not as common. But yes I agree he absolutely needs bloods to identify the problem. 
if I’m wrong, I’m sorry, I don’t know everything and most of you guys have been doing this when I was still shitting green. 
Thanks for adding that in BSP. I’ve yet to discover an error in anything you’ve said, and believe me, I’ve tried. Lol.


----------



## Qualityw3 (Jan 30, 2021)

I started out with total test at 346 and e2 at 57 before trt I ran 160 for 6 weeks without a AI  and experience slight e2 sides like 10 pounds of weight mostly water and bloat and half hard erections outside of that my brain fog dissapeared  the second week.....after bloods 6 weeks on I was at 1217 total test and 107 e2......i dropped my dose to 130 a week and took .5 adex twice a week with both shots and got bloods 3 weeks later and my total t went down to the 1000s but e2 was 33 was feeling better but not amazing ultimately raised dose to 140ish and stayed at .5 adex twice a week and I feel amazing....know it's anecdotal but that's my input....i think I function better with slightly higher e2 it's different for everyone


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 30, 2021)

Qualityw3 said:


> I started out with total test at 346 and e2 at 57 before trt I ran 160 for 6 weeks without a AI  and experience slight e2 sides like 10 pounds of weight mostly water and bloat and half hard erections outside of that my brain fog dissapeared  the second week.....after bloods 6 weeks on I was at 1217 total test and 107 e2......i dropped my dose to 130 a week and took .5 adex twice a week with both shots and got bloods 3 weeks later and my total t went down to the 1000s but e2 was 33 was feeling better but not amazing ultimately raised dose to 140ish and stayed at .5 adex twice a week and I feel amazing....know it's anecdotal but that's my input....i think I function better with slightly higher e2 it's different for everyone



After reading your post, I now understand that you are doing this on your own without a doctor. 

Now, 160mg per week should not have your test level at 1200 and most definitely not E2 levels of 107. Secondly 10lbs of bloat with TRT is something that I have never heard of. Lastly, if your test was at 346 when you started and you pinned TRT for 6 weeks, you should have been waking up with boners every morning not the latter.

You said that after your first week and bad bloodwork numbers that you dropped your test dosage to 130mg/wk for 5 weeks adding adex .5 2 x per week and bloods came back in the 1000's(very broad range, what is 1000's?) and your E2 dropped to 33 and this made you feel better??? That E2 level is pretty low. I would feel like death. Putting that aside, your test levels are still too high for TRT.

There is no reason to have jumped up to 140 when your test levels were already over 1000 with 130.


Based on what you have posted, I am going to say that the test you are using is not 200mg and likely 250mg.


I am not a doctor and I still recommend you seeing a doctor to get on a real program.


----------



## Qualityw3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes my test is 250 not 200 and yes I'm taking it self prescribed I went to a doc and could not afford it but he still gave me a protocol believe it or not after he look at my bloodwork .....i do have a insurance that allows me to get bloodwork frequently my test may be overdosed but those was my numbers I feel great at the moment at 140 a week


----------



## Qualityw3 (Jan 31, 2021)

And I was taking 160 a week and when I got bloodwork my test was in the 1200s and e2 was 107....i dailed it back to 130 and adex .5 twice a week my test dropped down some and after another set of bloods my e2 was 33...so high e2  sides went away but didn't feel as good hard to explain so I increased my dose to 140 but kept the adex the same and now it seems to be the sweet spot for now


----------



## Qualityw3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh but ur definitely right though had a boner every morning lol and libido was through the roof


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 31, 2021)

Brain fog is a side effect of Covid, this has nothing to do with TRT......


----------

